# Macbook app. Finder is frozen?



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm really not computer smart and pretty new to a Mac. Right now my desktop is frozen, as is Finder, but all my other applications are working fine. I have no idea whats causing this, and no idea what else I need to tell you for you to help me better. This has happened a few times over the last few days, usually after i download something. It unfreezes eventually... but it doesn't seem good.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

What version of OS X are you using? Try downloading and installing the 10.4.8 combo updater.


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

Try trashing the Finder preference;

com.apple.finder.plist

Located in User/Library/Preferences

Restart

Then use Disk Utility in your Utility folder to Repair Permissions.


----------



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay I want to trash that thing you said, but i can't open up my main folder because its on my desktop and my desktop is frozen. I'm on the newest version of macosx i THINK... i cant check because my little apple icon on the top left is frozen. I tried to open up the trashcan, because from there i can navigate to other folders, but that appears to be frozen too :O

Should i still download that thing if i have the latest version of osx?


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

Boot while holding the Shift Key down, then see if you can open your drive.

If not, then download the Combo Update and run it.


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

You could also try getting into the Preference folder using the Go Menu (Top of Screen)

HardDriveName/Users/YourUsername/Library/Preferences/


----------



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

i tried rebooting with shift held down and my computer never turned on. it got stuck loading on the screen that is pretty much blank, but has the apple sign and a little loading asterisk thing. What does it mean if it never turned on?

Is the Go menu the one on the very top left with the apple sign? I had thought that was frozen until just now... apparently when i'm in an application other than finder it works. Where do i go from there?


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

The Go Menu is at the top of your screen;

Finder  File  Edfit  View  Go

If that doesn't work, boot from the Tiger disc by holding the C key down.

After going past the Language screen, go up to the Utility Menu and open Terminal and use this command;

sudo rm ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 15, 2006)

the finder's not responding, so i doubt that that's possible at the moment.  try doing a spotlight for 

finder .plist

then hit show all.  drag com.apple.finder.plist to the trash and empty the trash, then restart.


----------



## barhar (Oct 15, 2006)

'I'm really not computer smart ...' - turning ON the MacBook; connecting to the internet; locating, registering, and posting to 'macosx.com' shows you are quite 'computer smart'.

'... and pretty new to a Mac.' - welcome to the Macintosh community, and macosx.com.

'... my desktop is frozen, as is Finder' - 'Finder' maintains the 'Desktop', so a frozen 'Finder' will inhibit your access to the 'Desktop'.

'... but all my other applications are working fine.' - if your currently launched applications continue to work, and can be clicked on - to be brought forward, yet 'Finder' remains 'frozen' or occupied, 'and' you cannot launch (open, run) any additional applications - you have experienced / are experiencing a low level system failure.

Yes, 'Finder' itself can bring such a failure about - and Apple has yet to release a fix for such.
'Finder' itself is Apples one failure to properly port to MacOS X from its world class predecessor - 'System 9.2.2' (and earlier).
'Finder', like 'Safari', is known to generate excessive number of threads whose memory is not properly released.

-----

'Try downloading and installing the 10.4.8 combo updater.' - it is rarely a good idea to install any updates to a currently dysfunctional operating system.

With respect to downloading and installing any Apple update, etc., consider downloading the respective installer(s) from 'Apple Downloads' (and not using the 'Apple, Software Update' feature.

-----

Suggestion:

If your Mac boots and allows accesses to your '~/Library/Preferences/' folder ...
Follow bobw's advice and remove the 'com.apple.finder.plist' file (placing it on your 'Desktop' or in the Trash can) then relaunch 'Finder'. To do such - press and keep pressed the <option> key as you click on the 'Finder' icon, on the 'Dock', when the contextual menu appears - drag down (on the contextual menu) and select the 'Relaunch' menu item.

Next, instead of launching (opening, running) 'Disk Utility' - boot from the supplied Install Disk. Run 'Disk Utility' from the booted 'Install Disk', and do a 'Disk Repair' (at least twice) and then 'Repair Disk Permissions' (at least twice).

... otherwise ...

Follow bobw's advice of booting from the install disc and via it 'Terminal' application enter 'sudo rm ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist'

Next, run 'Disk Utility' from the booted 'Install Disk', and do a 'Disk Repair' (at least twice) and then 'Repair Disk Permissions' (at least twice).

Reboot your Mac, via its internal hard disk drive.

As time goes on - you will know if either process did / did not solve your problem(s).

-----

Other factors may be present - such as the quantity and / or size of your Mac's 'swapfiles' (accessible via 'Finder's 'Go, Go to Folder' menu item and entering '/var/vm/'); and, whether or not a '.log' file or files, due to a MacOS X hiccup, is / are corrupted - typically noted by being quite large in size (Log files can be located at '/var/log/' [use 'Finders' 'Go to Folder' menu item to access], '/Library/Logs/' and '~/Library/logs/').


----------



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you for all the help. It just unfroze without me doing anything, but i'll bookmark this and try that stuff next time it freezes (which it will)


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

Trash the com.apple.finder.plist file NOW.
then restart

Then boot from your Tiger Disc and run Disk Utility/Disk Repair on your disk. If it comes up with any errors, run it again.

Don't wait to do this.


----------



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, I trashed it. How do i boot from Tiger and run Disk Untility/Disk repair on my disk?

That sounds to me like I have to insert some sort of CD... and I don't know if i have it...


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

The Install disc that came with your machine is the Tiger disc.

Put it in and restart while holding the Option key.

You'll get an Install screen. Go past the Language screen, then up to the Utility Menu at top of screen and open Disk Utility.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

emando16 said:


> Okay, I trashed it. How do i boot from Tiger and run Disk Untility/Disk repair on my disk?
> 
> That sounds to me like I have to insert some sort of CD... and I don't know if i have it...



For detailed instructions, see this.


----------



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

Um... Okay... Problem... I gave my Install disk to my grandma to keep, and she can't find it. 

:-/


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

Definitely not a good idea. You should keep these disc(s) with the machine all the time.


----------



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well what do i do? Can i send for a new one without paying?


----------



## bobw (Oct 15, 2006)

Go to your Grandma's house and search for the discs.
Or call Apple and see if they'll send you new discs.
My retail version of Tiger disc was scratched and they sent me a new one for free. Give it a try.


----------



## AhhChoo (Oct 15, 2006)

> Um... Okay... Problem... I gave my Install disk to my grandma to keep, and she can't find it.



Rule #1 learned in Mac 101: *ALWAYS* keep your Mac's installation disks together with your Mac and treat them as if they were made of 24K gold!
Just for making such a dumb move, you've got to surrender the keys to your Mac for an entire month.  You're grounded!!!


----------



## emando16 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well i live with my grandma, and she was supposed to keep them with her apple disks and stuff... Long story short, shes got early alshiemers. She doesn't remember me giving them to her... 

I guess i'll call apple tomorrow. Thanks for helping


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

They should be able to at least give you the system restore disks, seeing as they will only install on the system they came with. I'm no expert on Apple's policies, but it seems logical that they would be able to do that. The system install/restore is basically the same thing as an OS X install disk.


----------

